# Goldens born in June 2013



## Lukephill (Aug 22, 2013)

Yes, our little Luke was born June 27, he is our first Golden and we love him to pieces! We are keeping him indoors, how about you? I have never had an inside dog so this is all new to me, lot's of work though. Yours is adorable.


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Our Violet was born on June 11th...we picked her up on Aug 3rd. She's been a joy..but hopefully the getting us a couple times a night will ease up after a while. Enjoy your pups!!!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is Violet with Hazel. Hazel is 4 and actually they are half sisters


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi everyone!! Our Romeo, our very first puppy, forget alone golden was born on June 11th as well. He is a complete darling...






Here he is at the vet for his 10th week appointment. How often in the night or during the day do you take your pups for their "business"?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Violet usually wakes me up around 1am and 4am...the last several nights.


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

Hmm... Romeo also wakes us up around the same time. However, the last 3-4 days he has been sleeping for over 5-6 hours. And last night he slept from 9:30 pm to 4:15am!! So we have fallen completely off schedule. 

How often do you give her water to drink? Sorry we are first time dog owners and just trying to make sure we are doing everything right for him. 

Did you get your puppy from Leeah Chew? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Last night she woke up at 4:00am  We leave out water during the day and take it up around 9pm each night. Yes, Violet is one of Leeah's.


----------



## Barley2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is Barley born 08 June about 16 lbs in that picture. He's much bigger now (24lbs) and I need to take and upload new pictures. 

He likes to get up at 11pm, 1am, 3am. He has a walk/training schedule at 4:30am, so the 3am wake up gets me really tired! 

He also gets walked/trained again around 10pm, so I don't know why an hour later he decides he wants to get up again .

Right now he is going through a spout of soft serve poop, slowed eating and he is showing no signs of lethargy, drinks plenty of water. Added treats to training that may not have agreed with him in that kind of abundance (Orijen Bison). He is on Orijen LBP.

We want to train Barley to pass the CGC so we can do some volunteer work (daughter too).


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Lukephill said:


> Yes, our little Luke was born June 27, he is our first Golden and we love him to pieces! We are keeping him indoors, how about you? I have never had an inside dog so this is all new to me, lot's of work though. Yours is adorable.


Thanks! Oh wow, ours are only one day apart! Ours is indoors. We take him out for walks and playtime. Its definitely a lot of work and monitoring! We feel like we are often taking things out of his mouth or saying "no" and "off". Hard work but its fun having the little guy around. He is growing so fast already. It seems like his legs are getting super long. Post pics of your pup!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

mikeynote said:


> Here is Violet with Hazel. Hazel is 4 and actually they are half sisters


They're so cute!! I love the name Violet. So adorable. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> Hi everyone!! Our Romeo, our very first puppy, forget alone golden was born on June 11th as well. He is a complete darling...
> View attachment 248097
> Here he is at the vet for his 10th week appointment. How often in the night or during the day do you take your pups for their "business"?
> 
> ...


Romeo is a cutie! Looks like he doesn't mind the vet too much! We are taking Marvin for his appts in a couple weeks. Hmm lately its been off and on but he has been going around midnight, 4 am and then waking at 7 am. During the day we take him after naps, training, play and feedings. And he is learning to ring a bell by the door to ask us to go outside. He does it about half of the time so we often have to make sure he isn't pacing or waiting at the door. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> Hmm... Romeo also wakes us up around the same time. However, the last 3-4 days he has been sleeping for over 5-6 hours. And last night he slept from 9:30 pm to 4:15am!! So we have fallen completely off schedule.
> 
> How often do you give her water to drink? Sorry we are first time dog owners and just trying to make sure we are doing everything right for him.
> 
> ...


We let him have water all day long. We may start taking it away around seven or eight so he doesn't have to pee so much in the night. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Barley2013 said:


> Here is Barley born 08 June about 16 lbs in that picture. He's much bigger now (24lbs) and I need to take and upload new pictures.
> 
> He likes to get up at 11pm, 1am, 3am. He has a walk/training schedule at 4:30am, so the 3am wake up gets me really tired!
> 
> ...


Barley is adorable. Do you give him a chance to do his business after training? We find that ours always has to do his thing after even three min of training. We would love for Marvin to do volunteer work as well. We've been trying to socialize him to a variety of different people and situations. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks Romeo is a cutie... 

He had his 2nd vet visit this Tuesday. He got his shots DHPP plus lyme shot. They also gave him benadryl. Since Wednesday evening my daughter says hes been limping. It is his front left leg. Could it be the shot??? He is not whimpering and is usual self. Very very concerned. Has anyone seen or heard anything like this before??



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

I hope Romeo is feeling better. I took Violet this past Wed for her DHPP shots...she did fine. How is potty training going? Violet is on day 4 with no accidents!!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah and Gunner was born June 28th. They were 8 weeks old yesterday. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

So cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

The one on the right has the same colouring as my pup!! cute, cute.


----------



## mom2three (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi everyone! Jasper was also born on June 11! He is a great little puppy and has slept through the night all but once since we brought him home. I expected to be up at night with him so this hasn't been exactly what I expected but I'm not complaining! He is crate trained and his nickname is "shark" because he is a mouthy land shark in every sense of the word! Lol 

We started puppy classes last week and so far so good! The nipping and mouthing is starting to get to me a bit but he does understand "no bite" and will stop sometimes. lol We love him to bits though and can't imagine life without him! 

Here are a couple of pics of our buddy! 























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

She is ours and the one in the left is my son and daughter in laws. They are getting better sleeping at night. I think they are realizing that mommy n daddy needs some sleep. Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kmh13 (Aug 25, 2013)

My sweet boy Cooper was born on June 13th. He is our second golden and we love him so much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

Our Romeo is on his 6th day with no accidents. He doesn't Like the sun very much . Its a herculean task to get him to walk ob the grass to get his business done  around that hour, bribery doesn't work much either. Stubborn little fellow!!

His foot is feeling much better as he is getting back to his bratty, nipping & jumping ways. My 11 yr old son calls him "Nippasauraus". He knows to not nip or mouth my husband and daughter. My son and I are his biting preys, we are working on it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> Our Romeo is on his 6th day with no accidents. He doesn't Like the sun very much . Its a herculean task to get him to walk ob the grass to get his business done  around that hour, bribery doesn't work much either. Stubborn little fellow!!
> 
> His foot is feeling much better as he is getting back to his bratty, nipping & jumping ways. My 11 yr old son calls him "Nippasauraus". He knows to not nip or mouth my husband and daughter. My son and I are his biting preys, we are working on it.


 
Marvin has had two accident-free days!! It's so nice to not have to clean warm pee and clean the floor on hands and knees everyday - haha

Marvin doesn't like heat so we try to take him on his walks in the early morning and at night after dinner and he happily obliges. This is his first rainy day and he sure doesn't like walking on wet grass so the cement has been his go-to today....:doh:

I'm glad Romeo's foot is better. I LOVE the name "nipasaurus"! That's awesome - I admit that I now use that word for Marvin... Yesterday must have been a bad day for him with teething because he was EXTRA naughty... ripped my workout leggings while I was wearing them because he was trying to bite me as I walked. Bad little pup. He normally very rarely bites us and he was extra into his nylabones yesterday so we chalk it up to teething.. 

We've also discovered that ice cubes are equivalent to the best treat in the world for Marvin - he LOVES them!! We often throw it in his crate after a walk or a pee-break and it keeps him busy for awhile.


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

meadows said:


> Marvin has had two accident-free days!! It's so nice to not have to clean warm pee and clean the floor on hands and knees everyday - haha
> 
> Marvin doesn't like heat so we try to take him on his walks in the early morning and at night after dinner and he happily obliges. This is his first rainy day and he sure doesn't like walking on wet grass so the cement has been his go-to today....:doh:
> 
> ...


I jinxed him!!! 8th day, Romeo had a beautiful puddle in his crate 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kmh13 (Aug 25, 2013)

This is my sweet boy Cooper. He was born on June 13th.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Skatemom23! (Aug 30, 2013)

Love the new puppy photos. We live in Milwaukee and our family is looking for a golden puppy and am curious which breeders you recommend. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> I jinxed him!!! 8th day, Romeo had a beautiful puddle in his crate
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Oh no!!! :doh: Marvin hasn't gone in his crate yet, but he did manage to have three accidents today, all while my fiancé was watching him. I like to say he has had NO accidents in the house under my watch because I watch him like a hawk! My fiancé on the other hand...


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

kmh13 said:


> This is my sweet boy Cooper. He was born on June 13th.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Aww cute, I love the name Cooper.


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

meadows said:


> Oh no!!! :doh: Marvin hasn't gone in his crate yet, but he did manage to have three accidents today, all while my fiancé was watching him. I like to say he has had NO accidents in the house under my watch because I watch him like a hawk! My fiancé on the other hand...


Go Marvin!!! You can do it!!!

I need to put on my hawk eyes, but in my defense, i also have 2 human children to look after... And if i count my husband make it 2.5 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

kmh13 said:


> This is my sweet boy Cooper. He was born on June 13th.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Cooper is HANDSOME!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

Skatemom23! said:


> Love the new puppy photos. We live in Milwaukee and our family is looking for a golden puppy and am curious which breeders you recommend. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated.


Good luck in your puppy search!! We drove from Virginia to Michigan to pick up our dare-devil Romeo! 9.5 hrs one way and it is definitely worth it... The breeder is My Buddy Goldens - Leeah Chew.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoiegirl (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi, we have a little golden girl named Zoie --- also born on June 27th.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> Good luck in your puppy search!! We drove from Virginia to Michigan to pick up our dare-devil Romeo! 9.5 hrs one way and it is definitely worth it... The breeder is My Buddy Goldens - Leeah Chew.
> View attachment 252178
> 
> 
> ...


Aww, he is so cute on his car ride.


----------



## Lukephill (Aug 22, 2013)

What kind of food are you guys feeding? The people we got ours from were feeding Purina Puppy Chow so that is what we have stuck with so far.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Einstein was born June 17th.

Lukephill, I'm feeding Orijen large breed puppy. Breeder had him on Purina Pro Plan puppy, changed soon as I got him home at 8wks.

First pic is the nite I brought him home at 8wks and 2 days. 2nd pic from the other day when he turned 11 wks. At 9wks he weighed 18.2lbs. His dad weighs 105lbs, hopefully he will be just as big!


----------



## Lukephill (Aug 22, 2013)

I have been researching and seen good things about Orijen, we may have to try this. Thanks


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Lukephill said:


> I have been researching and seen good things about Orijen, we may have to try this. Thanks


NP, remember that Acana is Orijen but not as rich. My pup does great on the Orijen though so I haven't looked to try Acana.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Lukephill said:


> What kind of food are you guys feeding? The people we got ours from were feeding Purina Puppy Chow so that is what we have stuck with so far.


We are feeding Purina Pro Plan Puppy - Large Breed
That's what they were being fed so we've just kept it the same and he loves it.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

*New Pics of Marvin*

Marvin is almost 11 weeks old. 

Here are some recent pics we have of him. We took him to the vet at 10 weeks old and he weighs 14.5 lbs. How much does your pup weigh??


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

meadows said:


> Marvin is almost 11 weeks old.
> 
> Here are some recent pics we have of him. We took him to the vet at 10 weeks old and he weighs 14.5 lbs. How much does your pup weigh??


Such a cute boy!!! Love him siting near ur fence with innocent eyes!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

Hey Parents to June Pups!!

How many times a day are you feeding your pups? how much each meal?

Romeo seems to be losing interest in the afternoon meal. wondering if I should increase the morninv and evening meal amount....

Thanks!!!
HarryOm


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey guys! I'm new here. This Penny born June 14! We got her a week and a half ago. She's doing amazingly!!!!


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> Hey Parents to June Pups!!
> 
> How many times a day are you feeding your pups? how much each meal?
> 
> ...


We're feeding three times a day. Only about 1/3c at lunch bc she doesn't eat much of it. Our vet said we could cut to twice a day around 14-15 weeks if we wanted. She gets 2 1/3c total for the day. (TOTW puppy)


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

How are your June pups doing? I took Violet to the vet this week (14 wks old) she weighed in at 20.2 lbs. I'm still feeding 3 times a day. I'm trying to decide when to go to twice a day. I hope all is well!!


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Einstein born the 17th was 30.1lbs on this last Monday 9/16 at the vet. He was 18.2lbs 3 weeks before that!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Wow. Einstein must be eating something really good


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

mikeynote said:


> Wow. Einstein must be eating something really good


Haha, actually vet said he is perfect weight. I think he's tad on the thin side but oh well. He's always acting starving too lol.

His dad was 105lbs and not overweight at all. He's just going to be a big boy  Oh and I'm only feeding twice a day because of my job. I have him on Orijen large breed puppy.


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

mikeynote said:


> How are your June pups doing? I took Violet to the vet this week (14 wks old) she weighed in at 20.2 lbs. I'm still feeding 3 times a day. I'm trying to decide when to go to twice a day. I hope all is well!!


Romeo was 18.8 lbs on his 14th week visit. But i am sure he is bigger now!! He is acting starving ALL THE TIME! He is on one cup 3 times a day.

How is nipping correction coming along? What's your method? We tried the shriek method to no effect :-(... Our obedience class instructor asked us to hold his scruff and sternly say uh uh. That is working but he is trying to get off the hold... Any suggestions??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zoiegirl (Aug 30, 2013)

Hi - I am pretty new to this forum, so hoping I am doing this right.  Our little Zoie who is 13 weeks this week, we feed her twice a day and have been doing so since we got her at 6 weeks of age. She eats 1 cup in the morning and 1 1/4 in the late afternoon/early evening. Our vet was the one who told us to change her to twice a day and she seems to be good on her weight. She goes in this week for shot, but I think she is around 23 lbs. What I can tell you... she will chew on anything in the house. Matter of fact, I am starting a list of all the naughty stuff she does, it is gonna be a long list. HA!


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Here is some video of Violet (15 weeks old). We went to Anniston, AL over the weekend for dog shows. Our other golden Hazel was in the shows and we decided to show Violet in the Fun Match on Saturday.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Says video is private...


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Sorry...I think I fixed it.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Marvin is now 13 wks and he is getting 1 cup 3x a day of purina pro plan puppy large breed (@harryom). He is housebroken now and hasn't had an accident in the house in a while now! He know sit, lay down, shake paws, high five and roll over. He loves showing this off to other people! ! Haha he politely waits to be fed even when other dogs are eating right in front of him which is really good!
We are impressed with how much he is learning and how well behaved he is, esp at other people's houses!! He loves going to the park and running around with me and my fiance. We stand on opposite sides and have him come to us and its really adorable how happy he is to do this. 
He loves kids abd he recently met an older blind couple and won them over. Hes a sweetie. Very cuddly and is growing fast. At his 10 week vet appt he weighed 14.5 lbs but has def gained since then!!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Awww...very cute!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tanner was born 6/14 








We are excited to meet new friends <3 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddythedog (Jul 24, 2013)

*Teddy*

Hello, 
This is Teddy, she was born on the 17th June and we live in the UK. It's tough when you 1st bring them home but we're in a good routine now (mostly) so the weeks are flying by- can't believe how big she is already! 
x


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Teddythedog said:


> Hello,
> This is Teddy, she was born on the 17th June and we live in the UK. It's tough when you 1st bring them home but we're in a good routine now (mostly) so the weeks are flying by- can't believe how big she is already!
> x




Adorable  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

mikeynote said:


> Here is some video of Violet (15 weeks old). We went to Anniston, AL over the weekend for dog shows. Our other golden Hazel was in the shows and we decided to show Violet in the Fun Match on Saturday.


That is a very cute video of Violet!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Mrskuhn said:


> Tanner was born 6/14
> View attachment 266378
> 
> 
> ...


Aww Tanner is SO cute, such a happy little golden. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Teddythedog said:


> Hello,
> This is Teddy, she was born on the 17th June and we live in the UK. It's tough when you 1st bring them home but we're in a good routine now (mostly) so the weeks are flying by- can't believe how big she is already!
> x


Aw Teddy is a cute little girl. They grow so fast eh? Our Marvin was born on June 26. We've especially noticed how long his legs are getting! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Has anyone noticed signs of an adult coat coming in yet? We see it mostly in his tail at the moment because the hair is getting longer and darker as well as feathered. It almost looks as though he may have a white tipped tail! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

meadows said:


> Has anyone noticed signs of an adult coat coming in yet? We see it mostly in his tail at the moment because the hair is getting longer and darker as well as feathered. It almost looks as though he may have a white tipped tail!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Tanner has his adult cost coming in. It's down his back. So he's a fluff ball everywhere except a line down his back bone and tail lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Same here with Einstein. Started at the top of his shoulders and is working down his spine.


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

Mrskuhn said:


> Tanner has his adult cost coming in. It's down his back. So he's a fluff ball everywhere except a line down his back bone and tail lol
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here! She looks like a golden skunk!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

kellwisegamgee said:


> Same here! She looks like a golden skunk!


lol! Perfect description!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddythedog (Jul 24, 2013)

Teddy's got course adult fur all down her back, her tail is starting to unfurl too but I think she's still quite small.


----------



## Teddythedog (Jul 24, 2013)

*Butchers bones*

I've recently got a huge bone from the butcher, it was mostly clean but still had a good bit of gristle on. Teddy's been gnawing away on it for a couple of days now and when she isn't it's in the fridge but I'm worried about how long I should let her have it for, will it go bad? I read somewhere that you shouldn't cook the bones as they become brittle. Has anyone else given their pup a bone yet?? Should I try and clean off as much as I can or will it be ok to just let her have it? She only has it for a maximum if an hour at a time.


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Einstein got his first bone at 11wks. 

I keep it in the freezer and only let him have it for 30-45min intervals a couple times a day. I try to keep it chilled until he works it to just the bone after a few weeks. Nothing wrong with fat and gristle! Just let her work it down on her own. I did this with my last golden for 14yrs.


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Teddythedog said:


> I've recently got a huge bone from the butcher, it was mostly clean but still had a good bit of gristle on. Teddy's been gnawing away on it for a couple of days now and when she isn't it's in the fridge but I'm worried about how long I should let her have it for, will it go bad? I read somewhere that you shouldn't cook the bones as they become brittle. Has anyone else given their pup a bone yet?? Should I try and clean off as much as I can or will it be ok to just let her have it? She only has it for a maximum if an hour at a time.


The best time to give a dog a bone is after a full meal. Why? You don’t want your dog starving when he/she starts to chew on the bone. Ingesting too much of a bone could lead to constipation, and possible serious obstruction. Give your dog a bone for only 10 to 15 minutes, then take it away*, wash it, and store in a container in the fridge. Toss it out after 3-4 days.

*A good practice here is to replace the bone with something else (like a couple of pieces of mozzarella cheese) when you take it away. This will help reduce the likelihood of behavioral issues like resource guarding of the bones. If your dog growls when you approach his bone or try to remove it, definitely seek out a qualified dog behaviorist to help you retrain this behavior!




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Teddythedog (Jul 24, 2013)

92GTA said:


> Einstein got his first bone at 11wks.
> 
> I keep it in the freezer and only let him have it for 30-45min intervals a couple times a day. I try to keep it chilled until he works it to just the bone after a few weeks. Nothing wrong with fat and gristle! Just let her work it down on her own. I did this with my last golden for 14yrs.


Wow that is a big bone!! Teddy's is just the end it, great idea freezing it! Thanks


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

kellwisegamgee said:


> Same here! She looks like a golden skunk!


Skunk stripe!


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

Romeo went to his final puppy vet visit ... His coat is in almost everywhere. He is darker than he was as a 8 week oldboy.






he weighs 30.7 at his 16 week vet visit






waiting for the vet to arrive!!! 








We hv been told to feed him 4 cups a day and gradually stop hid mid afternoon meal. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

kellwisegamgee said:


> Skunk stripe!


Oh my goodness so beautiful!! She has a gorgeous colour and the purple looks awesome! I like her little stripe too! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh my, Romeo is so cute. He looks so smiley in his pics. 
Marvin goes to the vet tomorrow for his 14 week checkup and last set of shots (for awhile). We may go visit with the breeder and his mom and dad dog afterwards so that might be fun! The breeder said Molly (his mom) gets sooo excited to see her babies again and cries with anticipation when she sees them. Its awesome that we live close by so they can visit and romp around the field. 
He's getting so big so fast. And he has such a big heart and always showers everyone with kisses. Always makes us proud and we adore him!! I will post his weight tomorrow. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

meadows said:


> Oh my, Romeo is so cute. He looks so smiley in his pics.
> Marvin goes to the vet tomorrow for his 14 week checkup and last set of shots (for awhile). We may go visit with the breeder and his mom and dad dog afterwards so that might be fun! The breeder said Molly (his mom) gets sooo excited to see her babies again and cries with anticipation when she sees them. Its awesome that we live close by so they can visit and romp around the field.
> He's getting so big so fast. And he has such a big heart and always showers everyone with kisses. Always makes us proud and we adore him!! I will post his weight tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thats so sweet that he wil get to see family!! Romeo 's family is 10 hrs away, dont know if we will ever get to see them...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mikeynote (Jun 30, 2009)

Romeo looks good!! Violet has been getting darker as well


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

kellwisegamgee said:


> Skunk stripe!


So cute


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> Romeo went to his final puppy vet visit ... His coat is in almost everywhere. He is darker than he was as a 8 week oldboy.
> View attachment 269122
> he weighs 30.7 at his 16 week vet visit
> View attachment 269130
> ...


Adorable!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

meadows said:


> Oh my, Romeo is so cute. He looks so smiley in his pics.
> Marvin goes to the vet tomorrow for his 14 week checkup and last set of shots (for awhile). We may go visit with the breeder and his mom and dad dog afterwards so that might be fun! The breeder said Molly (his mom) gets sooo excited to see her babies again and cries with anticipation when she sees them. Its awesome that we live close by so they can visit and romp around the field.
> He's getting so big so fast. And he has such a big heart and always showers everyone with kisses. Always makes us proud and we adore him!! I will post his weight tomorrow.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Awe how sweet. We are planning a trip to go see brother and father in a few months  they live 3 hrs away. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone's pup loosing baby teeth yet? Tanner has lost his two front teeth. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Heather C. (Sep 25, 2013)

My pup is 16 weeks today, born June 12. She lost her two front teeth at the end of last week. She is in a chewing on EVERYTHING phase, so I expect more teething...


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Heather C. said:


> My pup is 16 weeks today, born June 12. She lost her two front teeth at the end of last week. She is in a chewing on EVERYTHING phase, so I expect more teething...


Thanks! Happy to know its normal and he didn't break them off or something. He constantly is chewing on bark and sticks and toys and rocks.... Basically anything he can find lol I was worried he was to young but sounds like he might be on track. Worried mama.


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

Penny has lost 4 and is getting the adult ones in already! She's 15 weeks (in 2 days)


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

kellwisegamgee said:


> Penny has lost 4 and is getting the adult ones in already! She's 15 weeks (in 2 days)


Just looked at his and he has teeth coming in place of the ones that fell out yesterday.


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

kellwisegamgee said:


> Penny has lost 4 and is getting the adult ones in already! She's 15 weeks (in 2 days)


Wow! Romeo has lost 2 just dint know when and where! LOL


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> Wow! Romeo has lost 2 just dint know when and where! LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Went to the vet today and she said she was a little ahead of schedule! 

She's 25.6 lb too.... up 6lb in 4 weeks! Crazy how fast they grow!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Tanner went to his vet checkup today. He is 4months old and weighs 39 pounds. Gained 15 from last month. Healthy and strong and on track ) 

















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Marvin weighed in at 24 lbs at his 14 week check up! He is finally worm-free. He is losing a lot of baby fuzz and the skunk stripe is emerging along his spine! Its a nice cinnamon colour. I haven't noticed any teeth missing yet! But any day now as he has had some naughty moments and has been extra mouthy lately. He's getting SO big so fast. We also signed him up for puppy classes that start in a couple weeks! 

We're wondering if we should get him a bone of some type to chew on as he's slowky startimg to prefer harder chew toys. Any recommendations?? We've heard good things about deer antlers. He often likes to grab a stick and go to town on it at the park. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

meadows said:


> Marvin weighed in at 24 lbs at his 14 week check up! He is finally worm-free. He is losing a lot of baby fuzz and the skunk stripe is emerging along his spine! Its a nice cinnamon colour. I haven't noticed any teeth missing yet! But any day now as he has had some naughty moments and has been extra mouthy lately. He's getting SO big so fast. We also signed him up for puppy classes that start in a couple weeks!
> 
> We're wondering if we should get him a bone of some type to chew on as he's slowky startimg to prefer harder chew toys. Any recommendations?? We've heard good things about deer antlers. He often likes to grab a stick and go to town on it at the park.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So cute! I was wondering if antlers were ok too. Didn't know if they needed adult teeth first! We've had good luck with bully sticks- they last a while! And pig ears, but she eats those in 15 min!


----------



## osullivana (Sep 22, 2013)

This is our puppy Dougal named after the much loved Fr. Dougal Mcguire from Fr.Ted  he was snow white when we got him but he is getting a golden streak down his back and ears  he was born on the 15th of June


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*Bentley*

Bentley was born June 12 of this year in Floyd,Va. He is a big boy of 16 wks and 46 lbs. We just love him.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

kellwisegamgee said:


> So cute! I was wondering if antlers were ok too. Didn't know if they needed adult teeth first! We've had good luck with bully sticks- they last a while! And pig ears, but she eats those in 15 min!


We got him an elk antler for dogs 40-60 lbs from petsmart and he LOVES it!! We got it because it is odourless, very durable and ecofriendly because the antlers are naturally shed. I definitely recommend. He spends ages just gnawing on it. Its nice and smooth and can't hurt his gums. 

I've heard great things about bully sticks too!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Cute pic of Marvin and our little Murray! They are sitting at the door watching my fiance leave for work. They're buddies.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kmh13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kmh13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Cooper went to the vet yesterday and he is 35 lbs at 15 weeks


----------



## kmh13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Cooper's sweet smile!


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Einstein had his 16wk vet appointment yesterday. He was 44.5lbs!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Marv is growing so fast!! He has long legs and his coat is growing in kinda funny on his legs, some long some short. It's very cute. And he is making lots of friends with the pups at the park. We are guessing his weight is probably between 35 and 40 lbs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

Anyone live in California? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mrskuhn said:


> Anyone live in California?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bakersfield!


----------



## MrsKuhn (Aug 22, 2013)

92GTA said:


> Bakersfield!


Chico here. Really wanted to find some playmates  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mrskuhn said:


> Chico here. Really wanted to find some playmates
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Same here, don't wanna do the local dog parks that's for sure!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

How are all the June babies doing? All hitting the six month mark! Marv will be six months on the 26th. Hes getting thicker and his coat is growing in a lot. He's starting to test us a bit with some of his new antics! Such as digging holes in our backyard. 

Here are some pics of him I took yesterday. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

meadows said:


> How are all the June babies doing? All hitting the six month mark! Marv will be six months on the 26th. Hes getting thicker and his coat is growing in a lot. He's starting to test us a bit with some of his new antics! Such as digging holes in our backyard.
> 
> Here are some pics of him I took yesterday.
> 
> ...


He is getting an absolutely gorgeous color coat!!!

Alex


----------



## Freespirit (Aug 26, 2013)

My baby is growing soooo fast!!! He's now 22kg ! This is during today's mini photo shoot





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah and Gunner just turned 6 months in the 28th. They are both getting fixed this Thursday. Not looking forward to that. Here are a few recent pics. We are anxious to see what they both weigh. Gunner is bigger already. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kmh13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Here is my sweet boy Cooper on Christmas eve. He is growing up way too fast

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kmh13 (Aug 25, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

Hi all! Has anyone here got their male puppy neutered already? I am in two minds with Romeo :-(


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> Hi all! Has anyone here got their male puppy neutered already? I am in two minds with Romeo :-(


I love all the pics of the pups! Looks like they are all doing so well. They grow SO fast. Its bittersweet. 
Im in the same place as you HarryOm we are having a tough time deciding when to neuter Marvin. We want to wait because of all the research on risks *however* that research doesn't compete convince me. Critically looking at it, the percentages are small and the population and samples are questionable. We are thinking of neutering him at 8-9 months. We also have everyone telling us we need to neuter asap before he learns bad habits... its a confusing debatable topic. When are you thinking of getting Romeo neutered?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

meadows said:


> I love all the pics of the pups! Looks like they are all doing so well. They grow SO fast. Its bittersweet.
> Im in the same place as you HarryOm we are having a tough time deciding when to neuter Marvin. We want to wait because of all the research on risks *however* that research doesn't compete convince me. Critically looking at it, the percentages are small and the population and samples are questionable. We are thinking of neutering him at 8-9 months. We also have everyone telling us we need to neuter asap before he learns bad habits... its a confusing debatable topic. When are you thinking of getting Romeo neutered?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



All our friends are telling us we are being late already. Romeo has been good so far but lately he has become a little wild at times. My friends say thats what it is - the hormones. But we are thinking it is so cruel to be neutered at this age but are scared our kids will not be able to handle him...
We may get an appointment with his vet this week to discuss... I will keep you posted 

Ever Confused,
Harry


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kellwisegamgee (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey everyone! Penny is becoming a teenager and driving us nuts at times! But most of the time she's a good girl!! 

We did spay her already- everything went well! 

She is a super snow lover! Begs to go out all the time! So thankful for a fenced in yard! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

HarryOm - what did your vet say about age and neutering? Our vet supports early neutering.. as in right now he recommended that we neuter him..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freespirit (Aug 26, 2013)

Our vet says that the puppy must be fully developed by the time of spaying. She suggested us to wait until he's 1 year old! She also said that in case of serious behaviour issues we could consider an earlier spaying.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anguilla1980 (Aug 13, 2013)

meadows said:


> HarryOm - what did your vet say about age and neutering? Our vet supports early neutering.. as in right now he recommended that we neuter him..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Don't do it until between 1 and 2yrs old! Ditto on the fully developed and grown!


----------



## Freespirit (Aug 26, 2013)

Just thought about sharing some new pics of Dexter! He's now 25 kg! He's a good boy except for the pulling, we're still working on that bit! He's a character and we're very proud parents otherwise ))



















How are your babies doing ??? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Nice pics of Dexter! Looks like he is happy and doing great. Marvin is doing really well! He's very red in colour and he weighs 65 lbs! He is definitely destroying more of his toys unfortunately. We have had a crazy number of casualties in the last week. He also has some trouble with pullling but the easy walk harness has been a blessing. We are waiting on a new larger harness from Sensation to come in the mail. He knows lots of funny tricks and he is very loveable and cuddly. He definitely has his bad teenager moments though. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

meadows said:


> HarryOm - what did your vet say about age and neutering? Our vet supports early neutering.. as in right now he recommended that we neuter him..
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Hi!! Sorry for not checking in sooner, Romeo's vet is ok with neutering anytime we are ready. We hv an appointment for March 21st for his fixing and microchipping. 

He has become a big brat and sometimes looks at my kids and me as mere toys - jumping at us, biting etc. Other times, a silly little puppy . But he doesn't try any kind of nonsense w my husband!!! That is so unfair!!

He weighs. 60 lbs at 7.5 months. 

Have you had you pup fixed ? 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

HarryOm said:


> Hi!! Sorry for not checking in sooner, Romeo's vet is ok with neutering anytime we are ready. We hv an appointment for March 21st for his fixing and microchipping.
> 
> He has become a big brat and sometimes looks at my kids and me as mere toys - jumping at us, biting etc. Other times, a silly little puppy . But he doesn't try any kind of nonsense w my husband!!! That is so unfair!!
> 
> ...


Ooooops!!! He is 8.5 months old now!!! Time flies!!

























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freespirit (Aug 26, 2013)

We decided to wait until he's 1year old to have Dexter neutered. So far he's doing really well; he didn't bite at all since he was about 5 months old, we don't use the crate anymore, as he's much more relaxed if he's not confined in it! He hasn't destroyed anything in the house, except for some of his toys, which I don't mind really  better the toys than the furniture! 
We also bought a set of cameras that we have in the house and with an app on the phone we can watch him while we are not home  we can listen and even speak to him ! Love these cameras !!! Amazing purchase !
The pulling is somewhat sorted with the stop pulling harness, not entirely though. 
So far he has not been shedding but I can see the big shedding time is coming soon!! Bring on the vacuum cleaner 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

On the advice of our vet we have an appt this week for Marv to get neutered. He is 65 lbs and very thick and muscular but hasnt been growing much taller. He has begun marking and obsessively humping. And broke a hole in our fence to get to our neighbor's female dog. We were trying to wait but for safety and positive socialization we are going to go ahead with the procedure. The vet knows best and the breeder agrees that neutering is probably ok to do now. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HarryOm (Apr 19, 2013)

meadows said:


> On the advice of our vet we have an appt this week for Marv to get neutered. He is 65 lbs and very thick and muscular but hasnt been growing much taller. He has begun marking and obsessively humping. And broke a hole in our fence to get to our neighbor's female dog. We were trying to wait but for safety and positive socialization we are going to go ahead with the procedure. The vet knows best and the breeder agrees that neutering is probably ok to do now.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Hi, just wanted to check in in Marv . How did the process go? Is he on the path to quick recovery? Is he back to being his normal self?

We had to move up Romeo's date to next week as the vet was not in town. Please let me know. 





Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Its been a while since we posted updated pictures of pups born in June 2013. They should be around 8.5 or 9 months now. Lets post em. If you know their weights post that too. Hannah im thinking she is about 50 pounds now. Gunner probably about 65. Havent had a vet appt since January. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

*June 2013 Puppies*

Well, Bentley will be 9 months on the 12th of March. He is a very big boy at 26 inches and 92 lbs. He has his full coat now and is coming along very well in his training.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Bentman2 said:


> Well, Bentley will be 9 months on the 12th of March. He is a very big boy at 26 inches and 92 lbs. He has his full coat now and is coming along very well in his training.



Thats awesome. What a nice looking boy you have. He doesnt look 92lbs in the picture. Probably all muscle.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

@HarryOm Marvin ended up having a bout of stomach problems so we are having him neutered this Thursday instead. I hope it will all go smoothly! We didn't want to risk the anaesthesia when he wasn't feeling well. I will update later this week on his recovery. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Good luck with Marvin

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Thank you @bemyangell. My baby is at the vet's right now. The house is too quiet without my boy. But I get to pick him up later today so I'm very happy about that. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Keep us posted with how he made out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

He is safe at home but vomiting a bit. I think it is a side effect of the anaesthesia. He is very mopey, sleepy and trying to lick down there so we are keeping a close eye and using the Elizabethan collar when necessary. I feel so sad for him. But the surgery went completely smoothly with no problems. I am a bit worried that he is itchy or in pain in that area because he keeps scooting on the floor and cannot stand for very long without doing so...  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Update on the neuter situation... Marvin has been doing much better after the first day. He is wearing the cone of shame most of the time because he attempts hiding so he can lick the stitched up part. He's taking a pain medication each day to curb the pain. The really difficult part is keeping him calmed down and the lack of exercise isn't helping.  he's been chewing bones and working on kongs to keep busy. We feel bad for our poor boy. He has been extra cuddly and sucky while recovering, which of course we love! The swelling from the first day has significantly gone down and in six days he gets his stitches removed and he can run and play and enjoy the weather. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing better. The worst is over. Recovery will be quick. Hang in there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks! He is totally back to himself and it has been tough on him to stay so calm and be without his long walks and fetch games. Tough on us too!! He is doing so well though. He is quite an expert at the cone now. Part of me thinks he actually kinda likes being able to bash around the house and hear himself bark loudly. He uses it as a scoop for toys and throws snow with it when we take him outside. Talk about a glass half-full kinda pup! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Have to share a few new photos. Pups will be 9 months on March 28th. 18 lbs different. 48.8 and 66.6. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Great photos of Hannah and gunner! They look so happy and sweet together. 
Marvin has been to the dog park for the first time in a couple months. He loved it and his interactions with other dogs have been much more positive. No more dominating or humping other dogs. He is getting humped quite a bit more though. He only humped once today when there was a small scuffle between two dogs and he kinda half mounted one of them. But it is nowhere near as bad as it used to be. He was great!
He stays closer and is more attached now, both at home and out at parks. The marking has also decreased considerably. I did not expect that there would be so many dramatic behaviour changes following the surgery. I feel like we made the right decision in getting it done and he has more opportunities to socialize and have positive interactions with other pups now. 
The only drawback to spring is the rainy days and mud! 

Here are a couple pics of Marvin. He just turned nine months old.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Marvin looks great...does he have a white patch on his chest? My first golden had that also.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

bemyangell said:


> Marvin looks great...does he have a white patch on his chest? My first golden had that also.


Yep! His dad does too. Marvin had a few white hairs there when he was a baby and then the patch grew bigger as he got bigger. Its a cute feature though eh? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brady'sMom (Aug 12, 2013)

Hi everyone!! I just recently found this thread it's wonderful to see other dogs Brady's age! He was born June 4th. He is pretty small for his age (only a little over 50 pounds)
Any other small males on the thread? He only has one testicle descended (sorry, too much information). We haven't had him neutered yet, hoping he will grow a bit more!!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Brady is a cutie. My grandpuppy (lol) is 68 lbs probably close to 70 now. He belongs to my son and daughter in law. My Hannah is about 50 now. They are 9 months old. Glad you found the tread.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Great pics of Brady! He is beautiful. Marvin was born on June 26 and he weighs 61 lbs. Same weight for about three months now so he may end up being smaller as well. He has tinier paws and he is a bit shorter than most goldens we have seen. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Barley2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Haven't logged in in awhile, but here is Barley at 9 months. He weighs in at 75 pounds. He has gone through two training cycles (he didn't need basic but the wife thought he was untrained completely, he was the STAR of the class), next is his Good Citizen K-9 training and to pass the test, although I think I may wait on this one for a little while. I'm having a problem controlling him when I meet new people or dogs. He goes on a 2-3 mile run (at his pace) 3 times a week, walks the other two days and the weekends he goes to the dog park. Loves his Orijen LBP and treats that are grain free. Found out he doesn't like treats with grain in them when he actually dropped it out of his mouth as a reward for bringing back the Frisbee I threw him at the dog park! And daily he gets tugged, layed on, petted a little too hard by our little 18 month old daughter! He goes to a groomer about every 8 weeks but I brush him every other day, he likes being brushed but he tries to get the brush out of my hand which annoys me. He also gets his teeth brushed almost daily, (occassionally I miss a day or two), because he has bad breathe otherwise!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Your Brady is a nice looking boy. Yes, 50 lbs at 10 months is light for a male Golden. Bentley was born on June 12 and is 10 months also. He is 92 lbs and a large, muscular, Golden. Bentley is still intact and will be that way until around December. Glad to hear from you. Keep in touch.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Marvin weighs 70 lbs now, and looks much more like an adult. He is turning 11 months old in a few days. We got to visit his breeder and cuddle his little baby brothers and sisters. They are so adorable and a few girls in the litter look exactly like Marvin did when he was tiny. We officially reserved a girl out of the December 2015 litter. By that time, Marvin will be 2 and will have calmed a little bit (and won't teach her his bad teenage dog habits).


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is our most recent pic of the pups. They will be 11 months on May 28th. Gunner the lighter one is 70lbs. Hannah the darker one is 52lbs. Big difference for coming from the same litter.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Oh my, very big size difference! So beautiful though
They look happy 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Pics of our ginger pup from the last couple weeks. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Can you post a recent pic of Bentley I'd love to see him.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bemyangell said:


> Can you post a recent pic of Bentley I'd love to see him.


Gunner is awesome looking and I love his color. He is a couple of weeks older than my Bentley. My Bentley has just gotten over hot spots. Man, what a pain they were. I just this morning took off the "dome of shame" from around his head. That was two weeks of hell for me and him. I don't ever want to deal with that again. Has Gunner had them and if so how did you treat? Bentley had his eye exam 3 months ago and has juvenile cataracts. He goes to VT for his cardiac exam on the 20th of June. My Bentley is a little bigger than Gunner (96 lbs and 25 inches tall). The picture of him in the garage is his latest picture (today). Let me know more about your two Goldens.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah and Gunner has not had hot spots yet but my last golden got a depo shot once every June to help prevent her from getting them. When she was a pup she got them real bad to a point where she has to be put to sleep to be shaved under her neck and by her back end. It was not fun. My fingers are crossed for the pups not to get them. Bentley looks good. It doesn't look like he is 96 pounds. Hard to believe they will be one next month. We just bought the new seresto collars for ticks and fleas instead of the advantix. We will begin the collar next month since we have one dose of tick meds on them now.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bemyangell said:


> Hannah and Gunner has not had hot spots yet but my last golden got a depo shot once every June to help prevent her from getting them. When she was a pup she got them real bad to a point where she has to be put to sleep to be shaved under her neck and by her back end. It was not fun. My fingers are crossed for the pups not to get them. Bentley looks good. It doesn't look like he is 96 pounds. Hard to believe they will be one next month. We just bought the new seresto collars for ticks and fleas instead of the advantix. We will begin the collar next month since we have one dose of tick meds on them now.


Very good info. I will have to see if Bentley can get one of those shots. Bentley too, is crazy about anything that you try to do with him involving noise or holding him still. We had to put Bentley asleep too because he just about climbed the walls once they started the clippers. We have one of those Seresto collars for Bentley too. He has had it on for 1 month and we have not found any ticks. Now that he is just getting over these hot spots, we are keeping him from laying in the grass and he just gets time to peep and poop in the grass now. Yes, the time has flown by. Thanks so much for getting back with me.


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

Mine was born June 1st 2013. He weighs about 66 pounds now.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bondeandeebowl said:


> Mine was born June 1st 2013. He weighs about 66 pounds now.


So what is his name? He is a very handsome dude. Bentley has taken a growing spell, something I did not want, and is 27.5 inches at the withers and 101 lbs. He is still intact and very much a puppy. Where are you guys located? :wave:


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

His name is Dutch, and we are in North Florida. He is such a good boy! I need to measure him but I'm not sure how exactly.... any tips?


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Let's post a new pic and weights of our babies that were born in June of 2013. I'll start...Gunner in the left is 71 and Hannah is 55. They are 15 months old.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bondeandeebowl said:


> His name is Dutch, and we are in North Florida. He is such a good boy! I need to measure him but I'm not sure how exactly.... any tips?


 
Dutch is awesome with his dark color. Check this picture out, as I think it will help you with his measurement. He should be somewhere from 23-28 inches.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bemyangell said:


> Let's post a new pic and weights of our babies that were born in June of 2013. I'll start...Gunner in the left is 71 and Hannah is 55. They are 15 months old.


I love your new fall picture of Gunter and Hannah. They both appear to be right on with the standard in weight for a golden. Bentley will be 16 months on the 12th but he is way out from the standard. He is the largest in the litter of 7 and it a massive dog. He is 27.75 inches at the withers and weighs 101 lbs. I am hoping he is done with growing by expect not yet. The kennel where I got him, likes to breed the larger golden. I have his clearances on eyes and heart but have to wait until June for his elbows and hips. :wave:


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you. Please show a pic of Bentley. I'd love to see him. Every litter is different.


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

These are the only recent ones that I have. I will try to take some more tomorrow or this weekend (and measure him!).


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

Oh, I thought I would add... Dutch's coat hasn't really come in yet! His sire (are dog fathers called sires like horses?) has a shorter but wavy coat. Our breeder and vet both said it's likely to take after the sire and come in closer to two, and maybe even later! He still has almost no undercoat and hardly sheds. His tail has come in nicely over the summer, but that's about it! Has anyone else experienced this ever?


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

I really love his color alot.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bemyangell said:


> Thank you. Please show a pic of Bentley. I'd love to see him. Every litter is different.


 
Here is the latest picture I have on Bentley (Sept 2014).:wavey:


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

He's beautiful. Love the wavy fur. His coat is awesome. Oh yea...big paws. Lol


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

I can't see Bentley's pic! **Now I can, was on mobile earlier and it wasn't coming up.

Dutch measured 25 inches today. We love his color too! Someone asked me if he is an Irish setter once because he is so dark :doh::


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bondeandeebowl said:


> I can't see Bentley's pic! **Now I can, was on mobile earlier and it wasn't coming up.
> 
> Dutch measured 25 inches today. We love his color too! Someone asked me if he is an Irish setter once because he is so dark :doh::


People are so ridiculous. Dutch is a tall boy too. Is he still intact?


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bemyangell said:


> He's beautiful. Love the wavy fur. His coat is awesome. Oh yea...big paws. Lol


Everything Bentley has is big. I hope he is done with growing. I have to keep him on a short leash because he is like a mini freight train.


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> People are so ridiculous. Dutch is a tall boy too. Is he still intact?


Yes he is. He seems like he is still slowly growing, but still has some filling out to do! We are planning on neutering when he is two.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bondeandeebowl said:


> Yes he is. He seems like he is still slowly growing, but still has some filling out to do! We are planning on neutering when he is two.


Very good. I am happy that you have waited this long. Bentley is intact also and my wife wants me to have him neutered at 18 months, but I am still undecided. I want to see what traits will go away if I have him neutered. I am still very much undecided and could very well not do it period. Keep us informed on Dutch.
:wavey:


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> Very good. I am happy that you have waited this long. Bentley is intact also and my wife wants me to have him neutered at 18 months, but I am still undecided. I want to see what traits will go away if I have him neutered. I am still very much undecided and could very well not do it period. Keep us informed on Dutch.
> :wavey:


I realize everyone has different opinions, but my trainer keeps all of his dogs intact and is of the opinion that any bad behaviors won't magically disappear with neutering. Sure, they might calm down slightly, but for me it's not worth the health risks (which I also realize some may or may not believe in but I'm a firm believer). Dutch has a sibling that was neutered at four months who is just as hyper, if not more hyper, than he is. I'd much rather let him finish growing entirely first!


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Marvin is the best thing that ever happened to us. I remember bringing him home and saying to my fiance.. my god, we officially have a dog! He's our boy who is looking to us to teach him everything about life. But he ended up teaching US so much more about love, laughter and the small joys in life. He is absolutely our best friend and fur child. Life has become much more fun and walks that we used to take just us two are enriched by our pup, stopping to wach a toad jump off the path, a butterfly flutter away or a splash of water from a nearby puddle. Its fun to rediscover the simple joys in life and rediscover mysterious sounds with him, like cars and cats when he was a baby and most recently, crickets and mourning dove songs). Swimming and running in the fields with him is a feeling like no other.

We have to board him at a kennel this weekend for the first time since we've had him and my heart sinks when I think about leaving him with strangers. We always left him with his breeder but she is very ill in the hospital right now. I know I will cry when we drive away but he will be in good hands with the trainers and breeders there and swimming and long walks in the country will be heaven for him. But thinking of him in a kennel with a heating pad makes me horribly sad. 

 Its only a weekend, I keep telling myself that. But that pup is our family and it will be so hard to leave him.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Good luck on your trip this weekend. Marvin, I am sure, will do fine and it will good for him to see life a little differently for a day or so. Just be careful way up there. Starting to get cold here, so I am sure it is freezing there. Keep in touch and let us know how he did.:wavey:


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

Just found this one on my phone from earlier in the summer


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bondeandeebowl said:


> Just found this one on my phone from earlier in the summer



What a hoot. These goldens do love there tennis balls. When I take Bentley to the dog park, the first thing I have to do is gather up all the balls before he see them. If I don't then he spends all his time ripping the skin of them and does not play with other dogs or exercise. There must me 100 tennis balls surrounding the park where I have thrown them out. :wavey:


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hard to believe our pups are 16 months old now. Can we all post a new pic to see how they have grown so far. Here is Hannah and Gunner.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Bentley is starting to settle down a bit. He is still very much a teenager. He is starting to get his coat back now after blowing it in the summer. Gunner and Hannah are awesome dogs. Yes, they grown up quick. I wish they were such that we could have them young and puppies longer. Bentley is 17 months old on the 12th. He has a pretty active life but I wish I lived out in the country where he could run free most of the day. I have plans to put in an invisible fence in the spring. Tell me about Hannah and Gunner. Do they live in the city and do they spend a lot of time outside? Here are a few pictures of Bentley. These are at the dog park taken in October.


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Great pictures of Bentley. Sorry it took me so long to see this. We live in the city. I have a decent yard. Part of it is fenced in. Our pups will follow us outside the fence. Gunner was just at emergency vet on Thanksgiving. Ended up he has Lyme disease. Dang ticks. Poor guy. He was on advantix then went to the seresto collar. Im gonna have Hannah tested in march when we go for annual visit. Attached are a few pics.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bemyangell said:


> Great pictures of Bentley. Sorry it took me so long to see this. We live in the city. I have a decent yard. Part of it is fenced in. Our pups will follow us outside the fence. Gunner was just at emergency vet on Thanksgiving. Ended up he has Lyme disease. Dang ticks. Poor guy. He was on advantix then went to the seresto collar. Im gonna have Hannah tested in march when we go for annual visit. Attached are a few pics.


Thanks for the update on pictures of Gunner and Hannah. I am so sorry to hear about Gunner and his Lyme disease. I had Bentley vaccinated for Lyme back in the early summer of this year. The ticks that are around here are so small and you sometime mistake them for pieces of dirt. I found 4 on Bentley two weeks ago, just crawling around. I too have a seresto collar on Bentley. We live in the city but in an area where there is a lot of woods and the houses are spread out. Our neighborhood looks like a wildlife preserve because we have deer running around all parts of the day and night. I have seen to coyotes in the yard and raccoons come around to gather up what the cats don't eat. The weather is really cooling off here. November has been 3-4 degrees cooler each day than normal. Okay, enjoyed the pictures. I will forward some of Bentley during the holidays and you do the same of your boy and girl. I love the darker goldens a lot but there were none around when we decided on Bentley last year.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi friends,
Glad we are all updating! Nice to see where the others are at and how things have been going. It'll be the pups' second Christmas! Time flies.
Marvin has been doing pretty well. He is a sweetheart who is a wonderful road trip companion (12 hrs in a car for 4 different trips!!) He's just happy to be included in everything we do. 

He loves babies and children. He attaches himself to them during family events. Its very sweet. He is so gentle and patient with them. He is an avid swimmer and summer was full of visits to pools and lakes; he was the happiest dog alive to be around the water and hang with his humans.

He relived his first snow excitement a few wks ago! Bounced and zoomed around the yard chasing snow flakes. 

We are using a martingale collar now for walks and it has been wonderful. Marv isn't very food motivated and tends to get one track minded on walks. Haltis, gentle leaders, flat collars, pivoting, clicker training, a trainer and pos reinforcement had been tried and his overexcitement and lack of interest in treats have made it tough. The martingale collar has helped to keep him focused and he seems less anxious and panty and more focused on me and enjoying the walk and the sights. He is excited to wear it and when he does slip up and try to lunge he is gently and instantly corrected in a way that I was unable to do from the other end of the leash. Just the slight jerk when he pulls is now enough to keep him by my side and looking at me with a big dog smile. 

He unfortunately developed resource guarding with sticks and other dogs in park environments (humans can approach him and take it from him no problem) and in a park full of sticks the leave-it command is very hard. He warns other dogs with a single bark at first to leave him alone but they don't get it and get in his space and he gets a bit snarly and lungy. For that reason and many others we have found it better to avoid dog parks altogether and have kept in touch with a couple people we met there and set up regular golden playdates. He doesn't have a guarding issue with other goldens or our friends and family members' dogs and enjoys being with other dogs. Best to just avoid that trigger and leave the sticks and bad dogs/owners at the park! 


Additionally, we have reserved a girl from the last litter the breeder will have. That will be next winter. After a lot of debating and hemming and hawing we are so excited to have a 2nd bundle of puppy love next year!

Sorry for the novel! Pics to come...


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

meadows said:


> Hi friends,
> Glad we are all updating! Nice to see where the others are at and how things have been going. It'll be the pups' second Christmas! Time flies.
> Marvin has been doing pretty well. He is a sweetheart who is a wonderful road trip companion (12 hrs in a car for 4 different trips!!) He's just happy to be included in everything we do.
> 
> ...



Marvin is just awesome. I love his color and he looks to be a real fun dog. I love the pics that you took. Looks like snow really agrees with him. We do not get much snow here in Virginia but did manage a 20 inch snow last year. It was so deep that Bentley had to jump like a gazelle to get around. He had so much fun in it and acted like a complete fool in it. We had a little snow last week, just covered the ground and less than an inch, but he surely remembered it on his walk. He tried to do zoomies on his leash. So, tell us about Marvin, a little. How much does he weigh, is he still intact. I take Bentley to our dog park here about 3 - 4 times a week. We have a web cam at the park so I can see who is at the park before I go. I do not let him into the park if pitt bulls, Doberman, or great danes in it. Bentley has had several run ins with these dogs in the past, and while he defended himself, I do not want any of these dogs hurt. Pitts and Dobermans (adult) can be trained by people to be aggressive and while Bentley (101 lbs) is a very large, muscular, dog, I do not want him to become aggressive or something that he is not now. Bentley, and I am sure, your Marvin really loves people. If fact he loves people more than other dogs. He loves children and can be very gentle around them, at times. What is the weather like there now. Fill us in about Marvin and where you live. So good to hear from you. :wavey:


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> Marvin is just awesome. I love his color and he looks to be a real fun dog. I love the pics that you took. Looks like snow really agrees with him. We do not get much snow here in Virginia but did manage a 20 inch snow last year. It was so deep that Bentley had to jump like a gazelle to get around. He had so much fun in it and acted like a complete fool in it. We had a little snow last week, just covered the ground and less than an inch, but he surely remembered it on his walk. He tried to do zoomies on his leash. So, tell us about Marvin, a little. How much does he weigh, is he still intact. I take Bentley to our dog park here about 3 - 4 times a week. We have a web cam at the park so I can see who is at the park before I go. I do not let him into the park if pitt bulls, Doberman, or great danes in it. Bentley has had several run ins with these dogs in the past, and while he defended himself, I do not want any of these dogs hurt. Pitts and Dobermans (adult) can be trained by people to be aggressive and while Bentley (101 lbs) is a very large, muscular, dog, I do not want him to become aggressive or something that he is not now. Bentley, and I am sure, your Marvin really loves people. If fact he loves people more than other dogs. He loves children and can be very gentle around them, at times. What is the weather like there now. Fill us in about Marvin and where you live. So good to hear from you. :wavey:


Hey @Bentman2! 

Thanks! Bentley is a big beautiful boy! Marvin weighs 68 lbs now and we feed him four cups a day. Sounds like a lot but he was getting a bit thin on the 2 cup a day that the guidelines want him to have. The vet suggested upping his food because he has lots of energy and gets a lot of exercise. He isn't too interested in food most times. We often mix it with something like yogurt or pumpkin and he eats it up and licks the bowl. Otherwise we leave his breakfast out and he usually gets around to eating it on his own in the afternoon. He's quite an oddball. 

We live in Windsor in Ontario. We don't get a lot of snow here usually but last year was a very different story. We broke the record for snow and obviously Marvin had no problem with that.  

Marvin loves car rides, working for things, fetching, carrying stuff and wearing bandannas. If no one is in the dog park or if there's another golden. I take him in and let him run thru the tunnels for awhile. He can jump incredibly high up onto surfaces too! Makes me think that we should have him in agility classes.  most times we go for walks in parks or around the neighbourhood and go to empty fields to fetch with the Chuck-it.  

That's awesome that your park has a Webcam. So many times, our park is overrun with the same bad dog owners who bring in toys and treats and even their dogs when they are sick! Marv has contracted a couple things from there. They sit at a picnic table and completely ignore their dogs who are running everywhere and terrorizing other dogs. It's stressful...  The park finally added a separate part for little dogs but they still like to come over to our side so their precious pups can yap and chase the big dogs. I just avoid it altogether now. Marv prefers people anyway so it's not too big a deal. 

Weather here is getting cooler, hovering around the 30s. How is Virginia's weather? 

Do you have any other pets at home?


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

meadows said:


> Hey @Bentman2!
> 
> Thanks! Bentley is a big beautiful boy! Marvin weighs 68 lbs now and we feed him four cups a day. Sounds like a lot but he was getting a bit thin on the 2 cup a day that the guidelines want him to have. The vet suggested upping his food because he has lots of energy and gets a lot of exercise. He isn't too interested in food most times. We often mix it with something like yogurt or pumpkin and he eats it up and licks the bowl. Otherwise we leave his breakfast out and he usually gets around to eating it on his own in the afternoon. He's quite an oddball.
> 
> ...


Thanks for all the info. Windsor looks to be a bigger city, by far, than Roanoke. Our city is only about 125,000 people and 225,000 in the adjoining area. The average day time high for November was 52 with 4 inches of rain. We are in the Blue Ridge Mountains in the western part of the state. I love the wildness and beauty of Canada. Bentley eats more than Marvin. He gets snacks in the morning for breakfast and then kibble with a topper for lunch and dinner. He gets a supplement and coconut oil too. I give him grain free Blue Wilderness kibble. Bentley is expensive to maintain (approx. $125 month) which includes his vet and grooming costs. Yes, we have 5 cats too so we average $250 a month for animals. Most of our cats are 13-17 year old so we will not have them too much longer. We love Bentley very much and I spend most of my free time, doing for him. I will include some Christmas pictures of him next. Keep in touch. :wavey:


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

When did your pups begin to calm down? Now that we are just over the 18 month mark, I've noticed an almost sudden change in Dutch's behavior. At home, he has been much more calm and content to lay around and cuddle (up until recently he still would have excited moments that included mouthing). I've almost been worried that he doesn't feel well because he's been so calm! He still plays just fine and gets excited for car rides and walks as usual. Just curious to hear what your experiences are!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bondeandeebowl said:


> When did your pups begin to calm down? Now that we are just over the 18 month mark, I've noticed an almost sudden change in Dutch's behavior. At home, he has been much more calm and content to lay around and cuddle (up until recently he still would have excited moments that included mouthing). I've almost been worried that he doesn't feel well because he's been so calm! He still plays just fine and gets excited for car rides and walks as usual. Just curious to hear what your experiences are!


Bentley, is still very much a puppy and really gets excited to see me when I come home from work or at lunch. He is still intact but most of the humping stuff is gone. We have our bonding time early in the morning (5:00 am) when we first get up and he will just lay on the couch and I feed him a few snacks and he will rest. However, he wants to go for his walk by 6:30 and is normally somewhat restless until I leave for work. We have a dog park about 1.5 miles away that I take him 4-5 times a week for 30 minutes. That time, together with his walks will normally make up 1.5 - 2 hrs of exercise a day, excluding his time for pees. He has many toys that he sometimes plays with and loves to rip up his soft toys. I would love for him to get over that phase but he has to play rough at times. :wavey:


----------



## Barley2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Here is Barley at 20 months, well trained, still hyper. He is very tall and very large (100lbs) for a Golden but I have papers that say he is a Golden and not cross bred with a pony!

We had a disagreement earlier is why he was upset in the snow. He wasn't getting his way, so he was commanded to sit and was very unhappy about it!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Barley is a hoot. So, he is 100 lbs at 20 months? He doesn't look that big in this pic. Has Barley been neutered? I love these pictures of him. I am trying to think where the city that you live in Kansas is. I was stationed at Ft Riley for 1 year back in 1972.
:wavey:


----------



## Barley2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

I was stationed at Fort Riley from 2009 to 2012, then went over to Fort Leavenworth from 2012 to 2014, now I am with the US Army Corps of Engineers in Winchester, VA! Lenexa is just SW of Kansas City, not more than 15 miles out, near I70 and 435 on the West Side.

Barley is all muscle. Barley was neutered per advice from the veterinarian it was okay to at 4 months, but I wonder if that early neuter caused him to grow tall!


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting to note about your military service. Winchester is about 100 miles from Roanoke. Kansas was quite different from Virginia, weather wise. I liked the less humid summers but not the colder winters. On Barley, yes, having a golden neutered that early will cause them to grow taller than normal. Bentley is tall too (27 inches) but he is still intact and like Barley, real solid and muscular. Does Barley have any health issues? Is he with you in Winchester?


----------



## Barley2013 (Aug 21, 2013)

Yes Barley is here with me in Winchester and loving the snow. Although he doesn't look like it in the picture! Barley is doing good, no health issues other than I might walk/run him too much and his pads are sensitive.


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all, 
How is your spring so far?? It's been a bit chilly here with a handful of slightly warmer days. Mostly just rain! But the plants love it. So does Marvin.  The more mud the better for him. @bentman - Roanoke must have some warmer weather!! 

Marvin went to the vet a few wks ago and he weighs 70 lbs now! Up 2 lbs from last year. @barley2013 --- Marvin's dad, Denver weighs 102! Big boys. 
He is still funny with eating - sometimes he does and sometimes he doesn't. Usually if nothing is going on that day or he doesn't get a ton of exercise, he isn't in the mood to eat. He eats very, very slowly too unless another dog is around, and then its gone in a flash. 

He's still very jumpy on leash and gets over-excited when greeting people. Toughest part is that everyone lets him jump on them... :doh: so it defeats a lot of the training! even stepping on the leash doesn't stop him from jerking at it and going crazy. For now we just notice when he is getting too excited and redirect or walk on the other side of the street OR we take him for a super long fetch session or do a quick run with him - after that he's a bit better. Off-leash he isn't as jumpy and hectic. 

We have his buddy Jimi (another goldie, one year older than him) over for the afternoon on Thurs! So that will be awesome for Marv. They are head over heels in love with each other.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well Marvin looks awesome. I love his dark coat and I have always been a fan of Maine *****. The weather is much warmer now but very windy here. After record cold in February and March, I am so grateful for more normal weather. I can't imagine Windsor being that warm yet. You are 525 miles further north and being close to the lake, I suspect that April is still chilly for you guys. Bentley is doing fine. He just got back from the dog park (7:45) this morning. He is in sort of time out for a week or so. He has developed an attitude around other male dogs (only the big ones) and I need to clean up his act. It seems he wants to show his dominance and he has a real hate toward Pitt Bulls. He goes for his elbow and hip x-rays in June to have graded for dysplaysa. This will be the final clearance for this big boy. He is doing well other than that and was 102 lbs at the groomer the other day. That is where we are now. Thanks for checking in and let us here from you again soon. :wavey:


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> Well Marvin looks awesome. I love his dark coat and I have always been a fan of Maine *****. The weather is much warmer now but very windy here. After record cold in February and March, I am so grateful for more normal weather. I can't imagine Windsor being that warm yet. You are 525 miles further north and being close to the lake, I suspect that April is still chilly for you guys. Bentley is doing fine. He just got back from the dog park (7:45) this morning. He is in sort of time out for a week or so. He has developed an attitude around other male dogs (only the big ones) and I need to clean up his act. It seems he wants to show his dominance and he has a real hate toward Pitt Bulls. He goes for his elbow and hip x-rays in June to have graded for dysplaysa. This will be the final clearance for this big boy. He is doing well other than that and was 102 lbs at the groomer the other day. That is where we are now. Thanks for checking in and let us here from you again soon. :wavey:


Thanks! I notice more how dark Marvin is now that we've had his buddy here! Jim is so blonde -almost makes Marv look brown. 

Weather is nice and hot here now. Windsor tends to heat up pretty quickly and stays tropical and humid until about mid October. 

Ahh I stopped taking Marv.. I only take him in if I see someone we know and we stop in for a brief visit. The park near us is just so poorly monitored and the owners can be ignorant about following the rules and staying by their dogs. Marv actually had a run-in with a pitbull at a different park we visited -for no reason at all. The pitbull was quite friendly and well behaved. Sorry to hear that your boy is having some dog to dog issues. I just avoid it altogether now and stick with the dogs we know for him to play with. 

The boys have been having a great week. They are completely inseparable and double the dog love is extra nice. I think we will all really miss the Jimi when he heads home.

Here are some pics of the boys.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Haha, good to hear from you. So, is Marvin having a sleep over, or are all these goldens yours? Yes the blonde goldens seem to be in the majority here but I so like the dark boys too. I took Bentley to Lowes the other day and he met a 4 month old blonde golden in the garden section and everyone thought the meeting was great. These dogs are, by far, more appreciated than any other breed. I am really surprised with your report of the weather in Windsor. I do plan to travel around in the coming years and Canada has a big draw for me. Thanks for keeping in touch. Bentley goes to Virginia Tech vet school for his elbow and hip x-rays next month for his final clearance. I am hoping and praying for a good report here. :wavey:


----------



## meadows (Aug 13, 2013)

Bentman2 said:


> Haha, good to hear from you. So, is Marvin having a sleep over, or are all these goldens yours? Yes the blonde goldens seem to be in the majority here but I so like the dark boys too. I took Bentley to Lowes the other day and he met a 4 month old blonde golden in the garden section and everyone thought the meeting was great. These dogs are, by far, more appreciated than any other breed. I am really surprised with your report of the weather in Windsor. I do plan to travel around in the coming years and Canada has a big draw for me. Thanks for keeping in touch. Bentley goes to Virginia Tech vet school for his elbow and hip x-rays next month for his final clearance. I am hoping and praying for a good report here. :wavey:


Oh just a stop at the breeder's house - I was dog-sitting for a friend (the blondie behind Marvin) and she was also dog-sitting a couple of the puppies from the last litter along with her 3. Marv loves seeing his dog-family. 

It is so cute when they meet "their kind" isn't it? We met a little blondie puppy on a walk in the city and everyone was gushing. They really do love each other. I wish that we could take Marv to Lowe's!! Here they only allow service dogs at these kind of stores. 

Weather has definitely heated up here now! Feeling more seasonal... unfortunately though we've had almost non-stop rain along with that. Today was the first sunny day in a week. Definitely a nice place to visit!! We are right on the border of the US so there are a lot of tourists here (and college kids who want to drink legally - 19 is our legal age here). 

Very nice area - and a sharp contrast to Detroit across the river!! 

How did Bent's x-rays go?? Has he gone yet? 

Let us know.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

meadows said:


> Oh just a stop at the breeder's house - I was dog-sitting for a friend (the blondie behind Marvin) and she was also dog-sitting a couple of the puppies from the last litter along with her 3. Marv loves seeing his dog-family.
> 
> It is so cute when they meet "their kind" isn't it? We met a little blondie puppy on a walk in the city and everyone was gushing. They really do love each other. I wish that we could take Marv to Lowe's!! Here they only allow service dogs at these kind of stores.
> 
> ...


Good to hear from you. Hope you Marv is doing well. When is his birthday? Bentley was 2 on the 12th and he had a topper of steak for dinner, got to go swimming, and finished the day off with ice cream. He is a nut for ice cream. I am surprised that Marv is not allowed in Lowes. There are a fair number of dogs at our Lowes each time I go and everyone seems to love seeing Bentley. The weather has been really hot and humid this week (90's). I am not not ready for this hot weather. Bentley goes on the 26th to have his x-rays done. I hope that I get a good report on those. I just put in an Invisible Fence for him and he is doing well with it. He is spending more time in the yard and that means ticks. I got one off him this week. Do you guys have ticks there? This has not been a problem in the past because he did not go in the yard as I kept him on a lead in the garage. So I have to watch him close and have given him his lyme shot this year. Please keep in touch.:wavey:

Bentley on his 2nd Birthday


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Hannah and Gunner will be 2 on June 28th. They both have Lymes from a deer tick. other than that they are doing great. Happy birthday to all you June 2013 pups.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bemyangell said:


> Hannah and Gunner will be 2 on June 28th. They both have Lymes from a deer tick. other than that they are doing great. Happy birthday to all you June 2013 pups.


Hannah and Gunner are awesome. I love their color and hope you guys have a great summer. I am so sorry these dogs have to deal with Lyme disease. Give them a hug from me. Thanks for keeping in touch.
:wavey:


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Thank you. ... I'll be glad to give them hugs. I like keeping in touch with others who have goldens the same age as ours.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

bemyangell said:


> Thank you. ... I'll be glad to give them hugs. I like keeping in touch with others who have goldens the same age as ours.


I just noticed that you lost Sara in July 2013. We lost our Chloe in July 23, 2013 too, of cancer. She was 10 1/2. We got Bentley soon after as we could not bare having a house without a golden.

:wavey:


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear about chloe. It definitely was hard on us losing Sara as it is with any dog. Sara was only 7.5. My son and wife and my husband and I got these two new sweeties just about 2 years ago. It was meant to be I guess to get from the same litter. Bentley is a cutie that's for sure.


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

Dutch just turned 2 and a half. I don't have any good recent pictures but will take one soon. We neutered him back in late July. Since then, he has become more calm and VERY affectionate and cuddly! He is still very excitable, particularly when he sees my mom  His coat is slowly getting longer, but is still shorter than average.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Dutch looks great. Bentley turns 2.5 years on the 12th. He is still intact but seems to be doing ok with all that. He has all his clearances now which is a big relief for me. Bentley, just like Dutch, does not have a lot of coat. His genes must be so that he was not bred for coat. He just finished blowing his coat (Oct) and is back growing it again. He has done well with his invisible fence we installed back in the spring. 
Thanks for the post and update on Dutch. Post a current picture of him and his weight and height. Bentley is 103 lbs. and 27 inches at the withers.:wavey:


----------



## bondeandeebowl (Nov 24, 2013)

Here is a recent picture. We have been going on lots of trips to the Suwannee River. Just walking though - too many alligators! We have taken him swimming in a clear spring when no one is there which he just loves. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R6zQDImcENQ

Clay is my mom's dog and Dutch's best friend.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccefYqALywo

Be sure to listen to this one with the sound up. He does a great burp at the beginning :lol:


----------

